# Help me convert - Don't have a scale



## Pedro Monteiro (May 14, 2006)

Hello guys,

First off, I appologize for the rather silly topic, but I am in desperate need of assistance!

I'm doing a lovely cake for dinner, but don't have a scale with me. 

I need to convert;

300 grams of sugarr to table Spoons
300 grams of flour to table spoons
Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Angie (May 14, 2006)

Try this little website!

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/gram_calc.htm


----------



## Pedro Monteiro (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Angie, that really helped.


----------



## advoca (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm!

I am not so sure about the usefulness of a computerized converter. For example, 300 gramms comes out as 1.305 cups or 21.075 tablespoons,

The math is beyond a simple soul like me and I certainly do not know how to measure 0.305 of a cup or 0.075 of a tablespoon.


----------

